# Lady Jane had a baby!!!



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

How long in between each kid can it take?
View attachment 195257


P.S. I didn't know that she got pregnant.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Couldnt get your picture..could you load it again?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Couldnt get your picture..could you load it again?


Yes I can.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

It’s a boy and so far he isn’t eating.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you all think there's any more kids?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh, he did start eating.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe hes adorable. Glad he's eating. Dis mom deliver her placenta? 
You can bounce mom to see if you feel anymore kids..
Stand behind her to one side a bit and bend over her and hug her belly. Put your hands flat on the belly just infront of the udder. Lift her belly and let it drop..keeping hands in place. If there is a baby..you may feel it hit your hand. You may need to move your hands around a bit.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Awe hes adorable. Glad he's eating. Dis mom deliver her placenta?
> You can bounce mom to see if you feel anymore kids..
> Stand behind her to one side a bit and bend over her and hug her belly. Put your hands flat on the belly just infront of the udder. Lift her belly and let it drop..keeping hands in place. If there is a baby..you may feel it hit your hand. You may need to move your hands around a bit.


Okay. Thank you!!! I don't know. She might be having another one because she's having some contractions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows it going?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Hows it going?


So far so good. I'm going to out to her here soon and check on her and baby.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure the teats work, Milk her a few good streams to make sure the plugs are out. Put a baby on each teat- otherwise, they tend to go to the first one you put them on. Congratulations!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Make sure the teats work, Milk her a few good streams to make sure the plugs are out. Put a baby on each teat- otherwise, they tend to go to the first one you put them on. Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did she have 2? Your little buckling is ADORABLE:inlove:! Awww snuggle time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you dip his umbilical cord & hooves in iodine?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Did you dip his umbilical cord & hooves in iodine?


Hooves? I didn't know that was done.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Your new little one is an adorable surprise!! Mom is adorable too.
I hope all is well and she passed the placenta.
Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Since the kidds are soft..so are the hooves. Like our fingernails when we wash dishes..they get thin...pliable.
So i dip my newborns hooves in iodine to help seal them from any invading disease.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

I didn’t have iodine so I didn’t do it. Lady Jane having a baby was really a surprise. I didn’t even know she was even pregnant! Last Saturday I saw that she had an utter and I about freaked out, but after a bit I didn’t think anything of it. The really bad thing is is that I think her son that she had (Chester) got her pregnant. 

So far there’s only that one baby, but to me she still looks big.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nigies are normally chunky. Did she deliver her placenta? 
His daddy being his brother would make him a good candidate for being a wethered pet when he's old enough


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Nigies are normally chunky. Did she deliver her placenta?
> His daddy being his brother would make him a good candidate for being a wethered pet when he's old enough


I don't know if she passed her placenta or not.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Is what's coming out of her a sign of something?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that looks like maybe the placenta coming. Don't pull it. Just let her deliver it at her pace


----------



## Wendy Simmons (Jan 11, 2020)

TheChewyCorner said:


> View attachment 195285
> View attachment 195287
> 
> 
> Is what's coming out of her a sign of something?


how long has it been since the buckling? and is she contracting? You would see the placenta unless she ate it - which mine never do. She looks to me like she has another kid in there and her lady parts look still very swollen. Hope there is no problem arising and that it is really just one & all is fine. Goats never cease to surprise me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A placenta start off like this pic. You will see white ligament type strips.. im trying tobget a good look at your pic and I dont see these. Almost looks like discharge after placenta is dropped...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Kick around the hay and dirt to see if you find it..it will be like a blob. 

Wendy asked a great question. Is she contracting or pushing?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Kick around the hay and dirt to see if you find it..it will be like a blob.
> 
> Wendy asked a great question. Is she contracting or pushing?


I haven't seen her push at all for a long while.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Kick around the hay and dirt to see if you find it..it will be like a blob.
> 
> Wendy asked a great question. Is she contracting or pushing?


I haven't seen her push at all for a long while.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good. Keep a good eye on her...if anything seems off call your vet asap.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Good. Keep a good eye on her...if anything seems off call your vet asap.


Alrighty! Thank you!!!


----------



## Wendy Simmons (Jan 11, 2020)

is she wavying her tail or is it still up and crooked? If she hasnt relaxed Id be concerned.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you do not have iodine, trim just the tip of the umbilical cord ( don't make it too short) with scissors dipped in rubbing alcohol. Then carefully dip the cord in alcohol. If the baby is a boy, don't get alcohol on his little boy part.
The alcohol will dry the cord and prevent germs from traveling up it into the belly.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Wendy Simmons said:


> is she wavying her tail or is it still up and crooked? If she hasnt relaxed Id be concerned.












Is this a relaxed tail?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows mama doing? Caring for baby? Eating and drinking, peeing and pooping berries? Relaxed and chews her cud? Tail looks relaxed. Did you find a placenta? Hows baby doing?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Hows mama doing? Caring for baby? Eating and drinking, peeing and pooping berries? Relaxed and chews her cud? Tail looks relaxed. Did you find a placenta? Hows baby doing?


She is caring for baby; and she's eating. I haven't seen her drink any water though. Her poop is clumpy and she's peeing. To me she's acting a bit off. Maybe kinda sluggish or slow? I don't know. 






























The way her face and ears look doesn't seem right to me. Is it just me or could something be wrong?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

And I haven’t found a placenta.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

A drop of bloody mucus stuff just dropped. Is that normal after it being several hours after giving birth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bloody discharge is normal for several days. Give her a B Complex shot and probiotics.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Bloody discharge is normal for several days. Give her a B Complex shot and probiotics.


Okay. Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her in case, if high, she has uterine infection.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Get a temp on her in case, if high, she has uterine infection.


I did take her temp and she isn't running a fever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Baby is cute! Hopefully all is well and she doesn't have any issues.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree she looks slumpy..like she doesn't feel well. What was her temp? 101.5- 103-5 is normal range. Did you try bouncing mom? 

Definitely give b complex.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> I agree she looks slumpy..like she doesn't feel well. What was her temp? 101.5- 103-5 is normal range. Did you try bouncing mom?
> 
> Definitely give b complex.


Her temp was 101.8; and yes I've tried bouncing mom. I don't know what I'm feeling for so if there is something in there I wouldn't know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temp is lower end of normal. I would keep a close eye on that.
Unless you feel comfortable going in and checking for another kid..I would call your vet to come take a look at her. Need to make sure there is no stuck kid.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I really hope she is ok.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

View attachment 195343


Is she looking any better? At some points she looks fine and such. I have a chihuahua and when she gets close to the fence Lady Jane goes after her which is normal. So... would you say she's fine or not?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks a little depressed? The doggy is a threat to her baby. Rather keep him away. Not to stress her or baby.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Tanya said:


> She looks a little depressed? The doggy is a threat to her baby. Rather keep him away. Not to stress her or baby.


Okay. Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is a doll. She may just be sore from kidding. I would just want to be sure she's 100% before we relax too much. Let's give her the b- complex and some probiotics for the clumpy poop and you may want to deworm her. Do you have dewormer at home? If so..what do you have?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> She is a doll. She may just be sore from kidding. I would just want to be sure she's 100% before we relax too much. Let's give her the b- complex and some probiotics for the clumpy poop and you may want to deworm her. Do you have dewormer at home? If so..what do you have?


I just dewormed her a couple days ago and I already gave her probiotics. Her poop is looking better. I used Safe-guard dewormer for goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Safeguard is not a great dewormer. Hows her famancha? Maybe grab Equamax horse paste and dose her 3 times the horse dose. So if she is 50# dose her for 150 pounds.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Safeguard is not a great dewormer. Hows her famancha? Maybe grab Equamax horse paste and dose her 3 times the horse dose. So if she is 50# dose her for 150 pounds.


 With what I could see her famancha looks good.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a chart...put your thumb on her eye lid and with gentle pressure, push the upper lid over the eye while you roll her lower eye lid out and check the inner most meaty portion. 
Make a decision quick as longer its exposed the brighter it becomes. Giving a false read. Also do in good natural light.


----------



## Wendy Simmons (Jan 11, 2020)

She is beautiful & the baby is as well. I think she looks good. She is probably taking a bit to bounce back. The back end of a doe after birth always looks like trauma for a day or 2. lol. Hope she is fine & baby does well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are both beautiful! 
Could the LGD have eaten the placenta?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows mama goat doing today?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Hows mama goat doing today?


She is doing good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Laura Polchlopek (Feb 27, 2018)

TheChewyCorner said:


> How long in between each kid can it take?
> View attachment 195257
> 
> 
> P.S. I didn't know that she got pregnant.


Congrats!!! I've had it take up to 30 minutes in between kids, but usually it's only about 10


----------



## Laura Polchlopek (Feb 27, 2018)

Laura Polchlopek said:


> Congrats!!! I've had it take up to 30 minutes in between kids, but usually it's only about 10


Sorry, I'm new and didn't see the whole thread


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Laura Polchlopek said:


> Congrats!!! I've had it take up to 30 minutes in between kids, but usually it's only about 10


Thank you so very much! I now know for the next round!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Laura Polchlopek said:


> Sorry, I'm new and didn't see the whole thread


All good.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is the little cutie doing?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

He’s doing amazing! He’s already jumping around! And it’s sooo cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

TheChewyCorner said:


> He's doing amazing! He's already jumping around! And it's sooo cute!


Aww! When you have time... post another picture!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I meant , please!


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

TheChewyCorner said:


> How long in between each kid can it take?
> View attachment 195257
> 
> 
> P.S. I didn't know that she got pregnant.


Picture says error


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is good.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I meant , please!



















Oh, by the way, he has a name!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

He's adorable! I love the droopy puppy-dog ears. What's his name?


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Damfino said:


> He's adorable! I love the droopy puppy-dog ears. What's his name?


Thanks. His name is Lemu'el (lem-you-ale). It's Hebrew and it means belonging to Elohim (God).


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

TheChewyCorner said:


> Thanks. His name is Lemu'el (lem-you-ale). It's Hebrew and it means belonging to Elohim (God).


An unusual and fitting name!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those kids are adorable. Cute ears as well.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those kids are adorable. Cute ears as well.


Thank you!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> An unusual and fitting name!


Thanks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww just beautiful! Love his colors &.his name.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a great name for such a gorgeous little man!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww just beautiful! Love his colors &.his name.


Thank you!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> What a great name for such a gorgeous little man!


Thank you!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Is this normal? It's day 5 after having her baby.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This is totally normal. She'll probably keep cleansing like this for another 5 days or so. Her tail and backside will get pretty yucky with all that winter hair. Sometimes I spray silicone (or something like Show Sheen) on the tail and backside to keep the dried blood from sticking so bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And don't be surprised to see an occasional blood show for several weeks.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay, thank y’all so very much!!! I appreciate all the help all of you put in to help me! Thanks again!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, normal.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes, a week or 2 later, suddenly they have brownish stuff, it's ok, unless it smells
really bad. Any bad smell, no matter the color, needs tended to, take temp, etc.


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Sometimes, a week or 2 later, suddenly they have brownish stuff, it's ok, unless it smells
> really bad. Any bad smell, no matter the color, needs tended to, take temp, etc.


Okay, thank you so very much!!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Lemu'el a week and day old!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute


----------



## TheChewyCorner (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

